# How to make money online without investment or with cheap investment?



## Dpak1992 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all
i want to make money online without any investment. I don't wanna work like freelancer as they work on project. Please help me as u can......


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok do u want to at least "work" if not on a project??

If yes, even blogs earn you money but not without any effort or commitment though.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2013)

yes.. there are lots of Nigerian people who are willing to give you monies for moving around some hidden cash.. try it out. believe me I have made $hit load of cash with these guys.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> yes.. there are lots of Nigerian people who are willing to give you monies for moving around some hidden cash.. try it out. believe me I have made $hit load of cash with these guys.


lol hope you're kidding. 

more...
they will give you like suppose 10k$ then keep your cut then send that to another account. 
after few transactions trust will be build and amounts get higher and higher so once it hits the highest like 50k-100k,
 just do the road runner beep beep and dash away


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 13, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> lol hope you're kidding.
> 
> more...
> they will give you like suppose 10k$ then keep your cut then send that to another account.
> ...



yes agree with you


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dpak1992 said:


> Hi all
> i want to make money online without any investment. I don't wanna work like freelancer as they work on project. Please help me as u can......


aalsi bina mehnat k kuchh ni milega terko.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Jul 20, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> aalsi bina mehnat k kuchh ni milega terko.




Ok.....than what should i do for?


----------



## Dpak1992 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> aalsi bina mehnat k kuchh ni milega terko.



Okey dude!
Then what should i do?


----------



## saumen (Aug 17, 2013)

Dude!! how it's possible if you don't want to do anything?
Okay here is a tips for you
first create a useful blog then try for Google adsense.
if you get a google adsense account then you can earn easily without investment.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2013)

saumen said:


> Dude!! how it's possible if you don't want to do anything?
> Okay here is a tips for you
> first create a useful blog then try for Google adsense.
> if you get a google adsense account then you can earn easily without investment.



Guys just off topic as well as on topic also. I made a South Indian Culinary blog via google's Blogger and  signed in the Adsense account which said that they will approve of my blog after 10 days and then when I returned to check my AdSense status it says that it has deactivated my account.
Reason: Due to suspicious activity in my account. 
I cannot understand anything by this. What suspicious activity and why is it happening to my account and who is doing it.
Main Culprit: My ISP. Right....
What for is I cannot apprehend.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 3, 2013)

^ suspicious activity = you try to manipulate their against their ToS. don't tell me now that you didn't.  fake clicks or high traffic in 1 single day.
also as you said someone who is using the same ISP and may be same IP already misused this and you become victim of it.
do not exchange clicks to make money for short term instead plan for long run.

make unique content and use twitter facebook to drive traffic. how? just tweet your links regularly to blog posts. if you can do some SEO.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ suspicious activity = you try to manipulate their against their ToS. don't tell me now that you didn't.  fake clicks or high traffic in 1 single day.
> also as you said someone who is using the same ISP and may be same IP already misused this and you become victim of it.
> do not exchange clicks to make money for short term instead plan for long run.
> 
> make unique content and use twitter facebook to drive traffic. how? just tweet your links regularly to blog posts. if you can do some SEO.



I didn't even got advertisements posted on my blog by AdSense. How can I make clicks myself man. My IP was used by whoever lived in the flat I was living now. The same IP is being used by me since Beam fiber did not install or a lay new wired connection for me instead used the existing connection which is already there.

How can I exchange clicks without even advertisements being posted in my blog. How is that possible. My AdSense account is disabled on account of "*suspicious activity*" by some one who is using my IP or some one in the ISP itself and not me buddy.

The below logins is being generated on minute by minute basis in my event log. Now tell me what is suspicious activity meant by.

Special privileges assigned to new logon.

Subject:
    Security ID:        SYSTEM
    Account Name:        SYSTEM
    Account Domain:        NT AUTHORITY
    Logon ID:        0x3e7

Privileges:        SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege
            SeTcbPrivilege
            SeSecurityPrivilege
            SeTakeOwnershipPrivilege
            SeLoadDriverPrivilege
            SeBackupPrivilege
            SeRestorePrivilege
            SeDebugPrivilege
            SeAuditPrivilege
            SeSystemEnvironmentPrivilege
            SeImpersonatePrivilege


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Sep 5, 2013)

saumen said:


> if you get a google adsense account then you can earn easily without investment.



Quite tough to get Adsense account these days. They don't approve blogs anymore.

I got Adsense nine years back from my blogs. I could never make more than $20 per month! But still it was nice pocket money LOL.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 5, 2013)

asians dont get accepted into adsense much coz of high amount of fraud happens from here.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 9, 2013)

Why dont you simply start freelancing!! ?? 
Its free and you will have your payment! You just need you have an account on it...(that too its free)
Then according to your interest start working on projects! But you will need to find out projects of your type.! 
And remember no one in this world will pay you without making you to sweat!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 9, 2013)

Try webmasters market place forums like digitalpoint.com
People hire there for small online works.


----------



## sandeep410 (Sep 25, 2013)

Freelancing you can easily make 2-3lakh per month sitting at home.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 25, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Freelancing you can easily make 2-3lakh per month sitting at home.



Wow. Great man. After reading this post, i quit my job and looking forward to "easily" making 2-3 lakhs per month sitting at home.


----------



## BombayBoy (Sep 26, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Wow. Great man. After reading this post, i quit my job and looking forward to "easily" making 2-3 lakhs per month sitting at home.



I was looking for a job too. But I'm in now for sitting at home and make 2-3 lakhs a month


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> I was looking for a job too. But I'm in now for sitting at home and make 2-3 lakhs a month



Lol... Trolling or serious ??


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2013)

lol at the posts above. In india, you cannot make money just by sitting at home.
An easy way is to invest in the share market but you need to know what you are doing and a constant eye on the market and new developments. You can easily make lakhs in days or even minutes.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol at the posts above. In india, you cannot make money just by sitting at home.
> An easy way is to invest in the share market but you need to know what you are doing and a constant eye on the market and new developments. You can easily make lakhs in days or even minutes.


Yeah but for that too , lots of collective knowledge , huge capital ( at 1,00,000 INR ) , and decent luck is required.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah but for that too , lots of collective knowledge , huge capital ( at 1,00,000 INR ) , and decent luck is required.



you dont need any capital.
You can load 10k from the brokers in the morning at 9am and try to return the same till 3pm when the bell rings.
If you earn more that 10k then the balance will be your own earnings.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you dont need any capital.
> You can load 10k from the brokers in the morning at 9am and try to return the same till 3pm when the bell rings.
> If you earn more that 10k then the balance will be your own earnings.



Isn't the minimum amount for Day Trading considerably more than 10k ?? And For Day trading considerable amount of market knowledge is required ??


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol at the posts above. In india, you cannot make money just by sitting at home.
> An easy way is to invest in the share market but you need to know what you are doing and a constant eye on the market and new developments. You can easily make lakhs in days or even minutes.



actually it's possible making that much of amount from internet in single month.
it's $4000 to $5000 a month ? how?
dropshipping, niche stores like flipkart but for 1 product only suppose kitchen appliances and you just make 5-10 of them on different products in few months like 2-3 it will bring you that amount of money, selling digital information products , publishing books, big shot products affiliate marketing where you get $400 per signup. 

this are few things there are thousands of other ways to do it.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 26, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Freelancing you can easily make 2-3lakh per month sitting at home.



I am planning to resign today. Thanks for the brilliant headsup


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

freelancing is really really bad market to get started online. doing it for local guys will get you going. websites for local business and mobile optimized website, android application which is just offline version of their website turned into an app. are few services which is totally in demand and can be done with really not so much knowledge requirement.


----------

